# runenverzierte Adamantitrute?



## Sachsenbarby (29. Oktober 2009)

Hi, also ich bin auf Verzauberstufe 350, Paladin Level 73 und habe das Problem, daß ich bei keinen Lehrer was lernen kann. Für grüne Verzauberungen bekomme ich keine Punkte mehr, und für die Punktebringenden Sachen benötige ich diese runenverzierte Adamantitrute. Diese Rute habe ich zwar, aber ich kann keine runenverzierte machen, da es nicht in meinem Verzauberdingsda drin steht und der Zauberlehrer hat das nicht für mich. Weder in DAlaran noch in Ogrima...nun stehe ich auf dem Schlauch und weiß nicht, wie ich diese benötigte Rute herstellen kann um weiter zu verzaubern. Im Auktionshaus habe ich auch kein Rezept dafür gefunden.

Kann da wohl jemand Áuskunft geben?

LG Sachsenbarbý


----------



## dickimg (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo. wenn ich mich recht entsinne, gibts das
Rezept beim Händler in der Mondlichtung.


----------



## Davatar (4. November 2009)

Vorgehen zum Rausfinden wos das Rezept gibt:
1. wow.buffed.de öffnen.
2. oben rechts in der Suche "runenverzierte Adamantitrute" eingeben und auf Suchen klicken.
3. Resultate betrachten: "Runenverzierte Adamantitrute" und "Formel: Runenverzierte Adamantitrute".
4. Auf Resultat "Formel: Runenverzierte Adamantitrute" klicken.
5. Entweder die Kommentare durchlesen oder aber die Händler betrachten und spätestens beim Draufklicken der Händler rausfinden, welcher das Rezept hat.


----------



## McChrystal (14. Dezember 2009)

Das Rezept gibts in der Mondlichtung oder im AH.


----------



## Attractolide (14. Dezember 2009)

hiho,

nein, das gibt es nicht in Mondlichtung . Dort gibt es das Rezept für "Runenverzierte Arkanitrute"

Das für "Runenverzierte Adamantitrute" gibt es für die Horde in der Steinbrecherfeste in Terrokkar bei Rungor oder für Allianzspieler im Tempel von Telhamat in der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel bei Vodesiin.


cu, MM


----------



## McChrystal (14. Dezember 2009)

Oo wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da haste recht, im Tempel von Telhamat bzw Steinbrecherfeste.


----------

